# Artistically challenged......



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Put a free float on ar but still wanted to be able to use the standard sights..... Looks bad, not cool bad but ugly bad..... It should be function over form but, it looks bad lol... Any ideas on fixing it?









ignore the sling.....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i for one never liked the looks of the stock sites

i would get rid of both and put on a high quality red dot

in my opinion they are much better than steel sites

better in low lite,faster target acquisition ,and they look cooler too


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oh dont get me wrong with what i stated

i am quit a good shot with iron sights

but i dont think he will be going into battle with that rifle anytime soon

and as a guy who grew up going through cub scouts and boy scouts

i believe in always being prepared

thats why any of my guns that have battery powered optics on them,always have an extra battery with it

my batteries get changed out quit regularly too,every spring i replace the one in the optic and the spare

i still enjoy the occasional outing to the range and shoot with just iron sights

but i dont go hunting with them,even my 835 ulti mag turkey slayer has had the iron beads ripped off and fiber optic sights installed on it

low light and iron sights and older eyes,just not a good combo

besides lets face it, the iron sights on that style of rifle were just plain butt ugly from day one


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Level the front sight post across the shoulders at 500 and squeeze bet you hit center mass all day everyday. Effective yes...ugly....without a doubt!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Just an fyi- last I heard they do not teach iron sights anymore in the military. Been too long for me I know the rifle range went to ACOGs in 2007


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Add camo to anything, instantly makes it better. Well usually. Your best bet is to buy several types of different ammo and see how well you can really make it shoot. Funny how a rifle will grow on you when it starts to shoot well.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

evil black is to pretty to hide with camo


----------

